# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  درخواست برنامه Netbean IDE 5.5

## M8SPY_OK

سلام دوستان .

من یکی از اعضای انجمن VB هستم . تازه می خوام Java رو شروع کنم .

می خوام بزنم توی برنامه نویسی موبایل .

به برنامه ی *Netbean* واسه نوشتن دستورات جاوا نیاز دارم . که متاسفانه از سایت اصلیش نمیشه دانلود کرد(تحریم) . اگه کسی این برنامه رو داره لطفاً دریغ نکنه یا لا اقل یه راه حلی بگید که این برنامه رو از سایت اصلیش دانلود کنم .

*راستی به برنامه ی  Wireless toolkit هم نیاز دارم*

مرسی ...

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=86654

----------


## M8SPY_OK

مرسی از لطفتون ولی این لینکی که شما گذاشتید مربوط میشه به نسخه 6 از این برنامه .
من دقیقاً نسخه 5.5 رو می خوام .

اصلاً واسه برنامه نویسی موبایل به چه برنامه هایی نیاز دارم . اگه میشه منو راهنمایی کنین.

----------


## M8SPY_OK

من توی فرم VB واسه خودم کسی هستم . یکی تحویل بگیره بابا ...  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام
یکی از مشکلات اساسی جاوا تو ایران همین تحریمه که واقعا اعصاب خرد کنه شما هم کم کم عادت می کنی .

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=64271

----------


## handinux

http://ftp.urc.ac.ru/pub/OS/Windows/...ndows-i586.exe
http://mirror.ncc.up.pt/Java/NetBean..._5-windows.exe
http://dlc.sun.com/netbeans/download.../200610171010/
آخری موبیلیتی هست که باید با پراکسی بگیرید:
38.99.101.151:8080
203.247.156.11:8080
61.142.81.37:808
فقط کافیه قبل از سوال کردن یه کمک از دکتر گوگل بگیرید.ما تحریم نیستیم اگر خودمان نخواهیم!

----------


## M8SPY_OK

> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=64271


آقای محترم . این لینک هم فایده ای نداره .

----------


## M8SPY_OK

> http://ftp.urc.ac.ru/pub/OS/Windows/...ndows-i586.exe
> http://mirror.ncc.up.pt/Java/NetBean..._5-windows.exe
> http://dlc.sun.com/netbeans/download.../200610171010/
> آخری موبیلیتی هست که باید با پراکسی بگیرید:
> 38.99.101.151:8080
> 203.247.156.11:8080
> 61.142.81.37:808
> فقط کافیه قبل از سوال کردن یه کمک از دکتر گوگل بگیرید.ما تحریم نیستیم اگر خودمان نخواهیم!


مرسی از لطفتون . 
من از مقالات PDF شما استفاده می کنم . ای ول بابا - کارت درسته . اگه ادامه بدی خیلی خوب میشه . مثلاً مباحث برنامه نویسی موبایل رو پیشرفته تر کنی . بلوتوث و ارسال sms

----------


## M8SPY_OK

*50 MB ?????*
*170 MB ????*

نه خیر با این Dialup فکستنی نمیشه همچین فایل هایی رو دانلود کرد .

کسی اگه سی دی شامل تمامی برنامه های برنامه نویسی جاوا و موبایل رو داره یه ندایی بده یه جوری واسم پست کنه .

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

> آقای محترم . این لینک هم فایده ای نداره .


واقعاً معذرت می‌خوام، دیگه تکرار نمی‌شه

----------


## M8SPY_OK

خواهش می کنم . من دیگه به این طرز برخورد عادت کردم .

----------


## handinux

> واقعاً معذرت می‌خوام، دیگه تکرار نمی‌شه


فکر می کنم اقای Mohammad_Mnt قصدی جز کمک شما نداشتند!!!
برای سی دی هم میتوانید آنرا از سایت Netbean رایگان سفرش دهید.اگر چه شنیدم که نام ایران از لیست خدمات حذف شده.

----------

